
Tesla is challenging hackers to crack its car and it is putting –$1M on the line - JLK_121416
https://electrek.co/2020/01/10/tesla-hacking-challenge/
======
BlameKaneda
If someone offered me $200k+ (before taxes) to "do their work for them", I
wouldn't have a problem with it as long as they paid in a timely manner. And
that I got the recognition versus Tesla themselves taking the credit.

